# T-Minus.....3.......2.......1........



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

*Great white spotted *
July 16, 2008 
FROM THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
LIVERPOOL, PA -- The tiny Pennsylvania Borough of Liverpool had a real-life shark scare Wednesday, when an unconfirmed sighting of a great white forced the closure of citizen access to the Susquehanna River.

A plane was dispatched to try to confirm the sighting, but no shark was spotted, said Reed Christopher, a spokesman for the Liverpool Executive Office of Energy and Environmental Affairs.

In 1974, Steven Spielberg almost chose Liverpool for filming the movie version of ''Jaws,'' depicting a series of deadly great white attacks in the fictional community of Amity. He eventually decided on Martha's Vineyard, but according to the director "It was a very difficult decision".

Shark attacks are extremely rare in the waters of Pennsylvania, but great whites have been known to occasionally prowl in the region looking for Rider's.

Christopher ended his interview by issuing this grim warning "We believe that a Great White attack for this afternoon is absolutely going to happen. So please, be safe & use extreme caution!!"


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I ain't skeered o' no fish!!!

I ain't skeered cuz I left the mail key at home with directions for Michele's daughter to check the mail today! LMAO


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

CRider said:


> I ain't skeered o' no fish!!
> 
> I ain't skeered cuz I left the mail key at home with directions for Michele's daughter to check the mail today! LMAO


Letting a 14 year-old girl take your medicine for you? You oughta be ashamed of yourself!!!!! :spank: :lol:

:boohoo:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Medicine my ass, I didn't deserve this one! :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

B2s being scrambled to Larue, OH as we speak.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

B2's I laugh, should be B52's.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just got a page from home...

Early reports are coming in of a panfish attack in the town of Liverpool, Pennsylvania. Apparently, shortly after picking up the mail at the post office, a 13 year old girl was viciously attacked by an ugly helmet-wearing panfish screaming "throw cowpies at ME will [email protected]!?" The condition of the young girl is unknown at this time but the incident is leaving town residents confused and wondering when it will ever be safe to get their mail again. Updates to be posted as they come in to the news center.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry Michele, I didn't think that Chris was the kind of guy to send a 13 year-old girl to do his dirty work....Damn Amish!!!! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

S'ok, maybe this'll teach Ashley to not give us so much attitude :lol: Damn kids anyhow...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh: @ this thread!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> *Great white spotted *


wth I've caught fish bigger than that thing


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Now I don't mean to tell anyone how to handle the threat of a Great White (here fishy, fishy)....but I thought it was all fun and games (ah, look at that cute little fishy, fihsy) too until the SOB got a hold of me. 





I'm just saying.........




:biglaugh:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

JAX said:


> Now I don't mean to tell anyone how to handle the threat of a Great White (here fishy, fishy)....but I thought it was all fun and games (ah, look at that cute little fishy, fihsy) too until the SOB got a hold of me.
> 
> I'm just saying.........
> 
> :biglaugh:


Good Boy Mike....Good Boy!!! :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> JAX said:
> 
> 
> > Now I don't mean to tell anyone how to handle the threat of a Great White (here fishy, fishy)....but I thought it was all fun and games (ah, look at that cute little fishy, fihsy) too until the SOB got a hold of me.
> ...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

*ATTACK OF THE PANFISH!!!*

Sigh...well, that damn Panfish, he sure does play the game that he talks up! :lol:

Poor Ashley...I had her go to the Post Office cuz they close before I get home and I didn't want to wait til tomorrow :lol: I told her very specifically to carefully carry any package home, set it in the dining room and LEAVE IT ALONE. Did she listen? No...typical teenager curiosity got the best of her :sad:

The package before she attempted disarming it:

I picked up my boy on the way home (had to take him to swim lessons later. When we got to the door, I heard sounds of water splashing and some thrashing around. Being the fearless leader I am, I sent the boy in to check on Ashley :twisted: I quickly shut the door after he low-crawled inside to check on her. It didn't take long before the whole house started shaking...the noise was incredible. It sounded like the boy put up a helluva fight, there was sounds of furniture breaking and primal screams of rage from him...very impressive for a 4 year old! Things quieted down after 30 or 40 minutes, I felt it was safe to go in and survey the damage:

I've never seen a panfish put up such a fight! The damage was just incredible...my insurance company actually hung up on me when I called. It took a few minutes, but I got that damn fish cornered and locked in another box. the I eventually woke the kids up, gave em icepacks to put on their bruises, then went to survey the damage.

Un-fricking-believable. Dude, you are seriously too much! All I did was send you some music that I already owed you, this was soooo unnecessary but incredibly generous. Typed up a quick list, forgive me if I got a few not quite right...

A cd by Luther Allison - "Bad News is Coming" (yeah...no shit Luther! :lol: )
A box of Shark Bites gummy fish which David quickly claimed as his own
The trademark shark (this panfish has serious Napoleon complex issues! :lol: )

And a few smokes...

Oliva Classic
Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo
Cigar.com Brazilian label
La Aroma de Cuba
El Mejor Expresso
2 Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet
Sol Cubano Sumatra
Oliva Series V
Cibao
RP Reo
CAO Mx2
Carrera (?)
Perdomo Slow Aged 826
Cusano Corojo
RP Fusion MM
Gurkha Triple Ligero
Camacho 1962
Pueblo Dominico
Fonseca Habana Seleccion
RP Vibe

I dunno where to start man...but thank you so much. Incredible...undeserved...but incredible :lol: Some awesome smokes, some awesome music, and some cool goodies to go with em. You're a breat friend Andy and it's truly appreciated. The kids had fun posing for the pictures and being included in this one as well. When I took David to swimming lessons, we took the shark along :lol:

After swim lessons, we went down to the river to watch fire training (David loves watchin the rigs) and I had to take a smoke along, so I grabbed the Vibe from Andy's bomb

Really nice finish to a great day. Once again Andy, thank you so much man...but you better watch yer ass! You smacked the Amish Mafia around pretty good, there's no doubt about that...but paybacks are a bitch baby! :twisted:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Chomp, BABY!!!!! Hahaha, glad everything made it safely!! I thought you would like all those smokes, I really spent a lot of time picking out each one...otherwise the Attack would of happened sooner!! Great Pictures, it was fun to read! Let me know how you like that CD. I think it is Cat's ass!! You are a more than deserving BOTL!! Hope you enjoy it & tell Michele I spared her........THIS TIME!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow.... Ok, there is some serious CHOMP in your delivery!

Nice work!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

sweet hit, dude! way to sacrifice the kids! true amish terrorist style there.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

That Fish is out of control!!

Nice hit Andy!!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, Nice hit Andy!!! Chris your odd....funny, but odd...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nicely dont andy!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> nicely dont andy!


How do you dont anything nicely? :hmm:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I told ya, that is one mean fish!


Freak'n awesome chomping though - just look at that line up!!!! My wife is eager to bring the shark toy to the pool - glad to see it'll swim. I don't know if your CD is the same as the one I got, but it's loaded with some really good music.



Way to go Andy....



It may be huntin' season for a Great White........


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice hit andy


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

This Luther Allison cd is awesome...brought it in to work and fired it up. This is gonna be a great cd to listen to while enjoying a cigar, no doubt! 

Mike - the shark swam more on it's side :lol: I only had a second though to play with it as the next class was coming in for swimming lessons...I think it's gotta sit in the water a bit to take some water in so it floats straight :lol: David thinks that shark is very cool (his own words :lol !!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

That bomb hit the whole family. What a ripple effect!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Another sweet hit from Da Fish!

Way to go Andy and funny post Chris!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

HAHA .......... nice hit Andy.....Chris well buddy somthing tells me you might have deserved that :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> HAHA .......... nice hit Andy.....Chris well buddy somthing tells me you might have deserved that :lol:


Huh? :hmm: All I did was send him some cd's that I promised him back in April...I didn't nuttin wrong! I couldn't just send him cd's with nothing to smoke while listening to them could I???


----------

